# Kerrville Schreiner Park



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I got drawn for a doe/spike hunt, archery/crossbow. I can kill four doe/spike or axis and blackbuck if I see them. Anyone have any information on this hunt?


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Check out this thread from last year on TBH. Read Mojo360's post.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99794&highlight=kerrville


----------

